# Fischmasse im Teich / Umwälzung



## Haggard (15. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder !

Mir geht eine Sache nicht aus dem Kopf. Angenommen mein Teich hat 60m³ Inhalt und guten Pflanzenbewuchs.
Koi-Profis sagen, das Wasser sollte 1x pro Std. umgewälzt werden. Ok, kann ich verstehen, nur wieviel Fisch verträgt ein solches System, bzw. was wäre die "Norm" bei einem reinen Koi-Teich ?  30 Koi ? 40 Koi ?

Was  also wäre, wenn man relativ geringen Besatz im Teich hat, könnte man den Flow dann reduzieren, um den Teich vielleicht alle 2 oder 3 Std. umzuwälzen oder hat das mit der Fischmasse nichts zu tun ?

Ich persönlich werde natürlich mit entsprechender Reserve bauen, bzw. den Filter auslegen, trotzdem interessiert mich das Thema brennend.

Danke


----------



## mitch (15. März 2017)

Hi,

vor langer Zeit hat mir mal jemand im Baumarkt gesagt das pro 1 Liter Wasser 1cm Fisch geht

   dein Teich ist zu groß - so große fische gibt es ja gar ned  

nun mal ernst: ich würde nicht mehr wie 20 Koi einsetzen - ist ja kein Mastteich, oder


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

und immer daran denken, die wachsen! 60-70cm sollten bei einer einigermassen guten Qualität des Fischs ein Normalmass sein. Von daher wenn dort viele kleine Tosai eingesetzt werden entwickeln die sich je nach Sorte (Chagoi, Karashi, Ochiba, Saragoi etc.)  radikal schnell in wahre Größen.


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2017)

Ich finde, dies ist ein sehr interessantes Thema, denn so richtig erklären konnte es mir bisher auch niemand.

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit u.a. mit Norbert @Geisy dieses Thema Umwälzrate schon mal - auch hier im Forum - in Angriff genommen. Letztendlich bin ich zu meinem persönlichen Ergebnis von 1kg Fisch/m³ Teichvolumen bei einer Umwälzung von 1 x in 2 Stunden gekommen. Je größer das Verhältnis kg Fisch/m³ Volumen wird, desto höher habe ich die Umwälzung berechnet. Muss ich doch glatt die Tage mal schauen, ob ich diese Berechnungstabelle (Excel) noch irgendwo habe und wie ich sie konzipiert hatte.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass ich auch nur so viel Wasser umwälzen kann, wie die Rohrleitungen zum Filter zulassen. So hängt es also auch wesentlich von den baulichen Begebenheiten am Teich ab.


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2017)

hab's Thema hier im Forum gefunden - hier


----------



## Haggard (15. März 2017)

Sagen wir mal, wir gehen von den Normalgroßen Koi aus....Was wiegt ein 70cm Koi im Schnitt ? 7-8 KG ?
In vielen Teichen bis 30m³ schwimmen ja locker 20 Koi, zumindest was ich so gesehen habe. Also wer sagt mir, was viel und was wenig Besatz für die Wassermenge ist ?

@Zacky , wir gehen davon aus, dass die Anlage das Volumen auch 1x pro Std. schaffen würde


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Also wer sagt mir, was viel und was wenig Besatz für die Wassermenge ist ?


Die Frage ist berechtigt und es gibt meines Wissens nach nur einen einzigen vereidigten Sachverständigen für Koiteiche in Deutschland. Vielleicht ist dies ja das Maß der Dinge!? Da ich kein Sachverständiger bin, kann ich Dir also nix dazu sagen. 



Haggard schrieb:


> wir gehen davon aus, dass die Anlage das Volumen auch 1x pro Std. schaffen würde


Ja, gerne doch. Von mir aus könnte die Filteranlage das Volumen auch in einer halben Stunde durchlaufen lassen. An Innenhälterungen wird dieser Flow und mehr ja bereits gefahren.


----------



## Geisy (15. März 2017)

Hallo

Ich denke alles was über der natürlichen Besatzdichte liegt ist viel.
1Kg Fisch / m³ Volumen ist mehr als die natürliche Besatztdichte und bedarf schon einer guten Filterung und Umwälzung mind. alle 2Std.
Umso höher man die Besatzdichte fährt umso besser muß die Filterung und Umwälzung sein.
Wenn mal was ausfällt kippt es auch dem entsprechend schnell.
Meiner Meinung nach haben die Fische bei hoher Besatzdichte mehr Stress und sind dadurch auch für Krankenheiten anfälliger.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich denke alles was über der natürlichen Besatzdichte liegt ist viel.



wo würde die liegen? Gibt es da was zum nachlesen was nicht Forenwissen ist?

http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/bakterielle_infekte/index.html



Geisy schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben die Fische bei hoher Besatzdichte mehr Stress und sind dadurch auch für Krankenheiten anfälliger.



woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Gibt es da was zum nachlesen?

http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/allgemeines/index.html

ziemlich am Ende


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Was wiegt ein 70cm Koi im Schnitt ? 7-8 KG



hier mal ein Link

http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/gewichtstabelle/index.html


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2017)

Hallo Torsten.

Danke für die Links, welche auch sehr informativ sind. Ich habe es jetzt nur in Teilen überflogen und finde, dass diese Aussage doch die bisherige Theorie unterstützt. Den Angaben nach könnte man wieder schlussfolgern - 1 kg Fisch / m³ Teichvolumen



> Weniger ist oft besser und in der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass besonders in Koiteichen ein Besatz von maximal 50 cm Fisch auf 2 Kubikmeter Wasser oder weniger die wenigsten Probleme macht.


 Quelle: Absatz 5

und



> 50 cm ~ 1.700 Gramm ~ 28 Monate


 Quelle: Link aus Beitrag #10

Ansonsten hier noch der Link zum mir einzig bekannten Sachverständigen.


----------



## Lion (15. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, wir gehen von den Normalgroßen Koi aus....Was wiegt ein 70cm Koi im Schnitt ? 7-8 KG ?
> In vielen Teichen bis 30m³ schwimmen ja locker 20 Koi, zumindest was ich so gesehen habe. Also wer sagt mir, was viel und was wenig Besatz für die Wassermenge ist ?
> 
> @Zacky , wir gehen davon aus, dass die Anlage das Volumen auch 1x pro Std. schaffen würde



hallo Haggard,
das Ergebnis deiner Wasserwerte wird Dir sagen, was viel und was wenig ist.
1 Koi auf 1cbm Wasser ist eine grobe Faustregel und sollte als unterste Wasser-Menge-Richtlinie dienen. 
Viele Faktoren spielen da eine große Rolle. Wenn Du das Umwälzen auf 1mal pro Std. erhöhen kannst und vor allem die
Filteranlage dafür ausgelegt ist, dann hast Du ja einen Spielraum, und kannst mit dem Wachstum der Fische dieses dann anpassen.
Sollten die Wasserwerte jedoch auf Dauer nicht gut sein, kannst Du die Filter-Anlage erweitern bezw. vergrößern, oder aber den Teich vergrößern,
oder den Bestand reduzieren. 
Viel Freude und gutes gelingen wünscht Leon


----------



## Haggard (15. März 2017)

Danke für die tollen Links und Aussagen, damit kann ich schon so einiges anfangen


----------



## Teich4You (15. März 2017)

Ich würde tatsächlich auf Sicherheit gehen und nur so viel Fisch halten, wie bei Ausfall der ganzen Technik mal 1-2 Tage überleben kann. Oder zumindest so, das man es mit regelmäßig Frischwasser über die Runden bekommt Bis alles wieder läuft. 1 Fisch pro 2-3 Kubikmeter finde ich da in Ordnung. Quelle für die Aussage habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## Haggard (15. März 2017)

Laut Sachverständiger sollte das Wasser 2x pro Std umgewälzt werden, aber von der Fischmenge steht da nichts. Wie gut, dass ich kein Geld mehr über habe, wenn der Teich gebaut wurde, dann kann ich auch nicht viele Fische kaufen


----------



## Teich4You (15. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Laut Sachverständiger sollte das Wasser 2x pro Std umgewälzt werden, aber von der Fischmenge steht da nichts. Wie gut, dass ich kein Geld mehr über habe, wenn der Teich gebaut wurde, dann kann ich auch nicht viele Fische kaufen


Kenne ich irgendwo her


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Laut Sachverständiger sollte das Wasser 2x pro Std umgewälzt werden



das ist sein Wunschdenken (damit würde er jeden Teichbauer vor Gericht in die Knie zwingen). ich weiß derzeit kaum einen Teich der das derzeit erfüllt. 1x stündlich ist schon gut und sollte ausreichen. Plane eine große Biologie, eine vernünftige Vorfilterung und du bist bestens bedient. Große Teiche ab 100m3 haben auch nur einen Flow von 1-1,5x stündlich. Und wie Leon bereits geschrieben hat, deine Wasserwerte geben hier den Ausschlag. Betreffend der verschiedenen Krankheiten und Stresssymptome achte auf eine ausreichende UVC-Leistung 

http://www.genesis.de/shop/uvc-konfigurator/

wenn die ausreichend dimensioniert ist passiert eigentlich auch wenig bei einem hohen Besatz. Denn es geht bei der UVC schon lange nicht mehr um die Schwebealgen sondern vordringlich um die Reduzierung des Keimdrucks.

Und immer dran denken, die Biester werden von alleine groß, das wird oftmals beim Erstbesatz übersehen. Also am Anfang ca. 5 und dann langsam je nach Teichgröße steigern.

Anliegend mal ein Fisch der beim Kauf 55cm 2012 und inzwischen ca. 95cm (letzte Messung war Anfang 2016 mit 92cm) hatte.


----------



## Geisy (15. März 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Zitat von Geisy: ↑
> Meiner Meinung nach haben die Fische bei hoher Besatzdichte mehr Stress und sind dadurch auch für Krankenheiten anfälliger.
> 
> woher kommt diese Erkenntnis? Gibt es da was zum nachlesen?



Hallo Torsten

Das ist meine Meinung und die leite ich auch von anderen Lebewesen ab mit gleichen Problemen.
Beim Menschen breiten sich in dicht besiedelten Gebieten Vieren schneller aus und anfälliger sind sie meist auch.
Aus der Massentierhaltung kennen wir Rinderwahn, Schweinpest und Geflügelgrippe.
Das Stress krank macht wissen wir auch.

Wenn du Fisch wärst wo willst du Leben, in einem größeren Teich oder in einem Highend gefilterten und umgewälzten kleineren Koipool wo es nur glatte Wände gibt?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (15. März 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> d. Betreffend der verschiedenen Krankheiten und Stresssymptome achte auf eine ausreichende UVC-Leistung



Gesunde Koi gab es schon bevor es UVC gab, wie wurde das nur gemacht?
Kommt das von der heutigen Art der Filterung, oder was hat sich geändert das es nun ohne UVC nicht geht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Gesunde Koi gab es schon bevor es UVC gab, wie wurde das nur gemacht?
> Kommt das von der heutigen Art der Filterung, oder was hat sich geändert das es nun ohne UVC nicht geht.



ich denke mal das das auch wieder nur deine Meinung ist.


----------



## Teich4You (15. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wenn du Fisch wärst wo willst du Leben, in einem größeren Teich oder in einem Highend gefilterten und umgewälzten kleineren Koipool wo es nur glatte Wände gibt?



Aber ich will auch keine normalen Karpfen halten Norbert.
Und die Art des Teiches hat durchaus auch Vorteile.
Darum soll es nicht gehen hier.




Geisy schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung und die leite ich auch von anderen Lebewesen ab mit gleichen Problemen.
> Beim Menschen breiten sich in dicht besiedelten Gebieten Vieren schneller aus und anfälliger sind sie meist auch.
> Aus der Massentierhaltung kennen wir Rinderwahn, Schweinpest und Geflügelgrippe.
> Das Stress krank macht wissen wir auch.



Das ist gut hergeleitet und ich denke das mal das auch halbwegs übertragen kann.
Extrem dicht besetzte Teiche sind auch nicht mein Favorit.



Geisy schrieb:


> Gesunde Koi gab es schon bevor es UVC gab, wie wurde das nur gemacht?
> Kommt das von der heutigen Art der Filterung, oder was hat sich geändert das es nun ohne UVC nicht geht.



Auch das hängt von der Art der Haltung und der Besatzdichte ab.
Keimzahlen reduzieren und klare Sicht schaffen finde ich nicht schlimm.
Aufzwingen muss man eine UVC natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Beim Menschen breiten sich in dicht besiedelten Gebieten Vieren schneller aus und anfälliger sind sie meist auch.



wenn du Viren im Teich hast mach dir über den Rest keine Gedanken mehr. Da wirkt noch nicht einmal ein UVC, somit dürfte das andere Posting sich dann hiermit ergänzen. Aber wir reden hier von Bakterien und diese kriegen schon einen bei einer UVC mit, zumindest bei ausreichender Bestrahlung soweit das ihre Plasmahülle beschädigt und der Kern an einer weiteren Vermehrung gehindert wird.

http://abitur-wissen.org/index.php/biologie/genetik/30-genetik-bakterien-aufbau-und-vermehrung

Aber mach ein eigenes Thema dazu auf und wir tauschen uns gerne dazu weiter aus. Paßt nur hier nicht her, leider verfüge ich ja nicht über dein profundes Fachwissen.


----------



## Teich4You (15. März 2017)

Hört doch mal auf mit Fachwissen und so...man darf eine eigene Meinung haben, auch ohne wissenschaftliche Auswertungen finde ich.


----------



## Geisy (15. März 2017)

Hallo Tosa

Ich war 2000 das erste mal auf der Interkoi damals noch in Duisburg.
Ich kann mich da nicht an UVC, Trommler oder EBF erinnern.
Aber es gab Leute mit hoher Besatzdichte an Koi und Champions die Gesund waren gab es auch.
Das ist nicht nur meine Meinung.
Es muß dann doch auch eine andere Lösung zur UVC geben oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## koiteich1 (15. März 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> 1 Koi auf 1cbm Wasser ist eine grobe Faustregel und sollte als unterste Wasser-Menge-Richtlinie dienen



und wie groß darf der Koi dann sein ??


----------



## mitch (15. März 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> und wie groß darf der Koi dann sein ??


das kommt dann wieder auf das Alter des Koi an


----------



## Teich4You (15. März 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> das kommt dann wieder auf das Alter des Koi an


Möööp. Leider nicht korrekt Mitch.
Gibt auch alte Koi die nicht größer als 40-50cm werden.
Und ebenso 2-jährige die schon 50cm haben.


----------



## siegbert (16. März 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> und wie groß darf der Koi dann sein ??



Die alte Aquarien-Regel, mag vielleicht für Guppys und Co. passend sein, aber bei Kois eher nicht.

Wenn man z.B. einen 60cm großen Koi nur 60 Liter zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre es wohl nicht wirklich artgerecht.
Bei der gewerblichen Fischmast könnte es hinkommen, vielleicht noch weniger. 

Bei Kois sollte man neben der möglichen Größe und dem Alter, auch das Gewicht mitberücksichtigen.


----------



## siegbert (16. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, wir gehen von den Normalgroßen Koi aus....Was wiegt ein 70cm Koi im Schnitt ? 7-8 KG ?
> In vielen Teichen bis 30m³ schwimmen ja locker 20 Koi, zumindest was ich so gesehen habe. Also wer sagt mir, was viel und was wenig Besatz für die Wassermenge ist ?
> 
> @Zacky , wir gehen davon aus, dass die Anlage das Volumen auch 1x pro Std. schaffen würde



Über 20 Kois im 30m³ Teich sind ja keine Seltenheit.

Bei einer Umwälzung von 1x pro Stunde, sollte die ganze Anlage aber auch einwandfrei funktionieren. 
Wenn du von Fischen mit 7-8Kilo ausgehst, würden auch 2x pro Stunde nicht schaden.


----------



## Haggard (16. März 2017)

Also halten wir mal grob fest :

Bei "geringem" Besatz reicht eine Filterung des Wasservolumens alle 2 Std., solange die Wasserwerte passen.
Anlage so bauen, dass es möglich wäre, den Wasserinhalt 1x pro Std. zu filtern.
Mit wenig Fischen anfangen und die Wasserwerte gründlich im Auge behalten.

Diese Punkte werde ich wohl alle hinbekommen  In den nächsten Wochen entscheidet es sich, ob ich dieses Jahr endlich mit dem Bau anfangen kann unser Garten sieht so trostlos aus...


----------



## Lion (16. März 2017)

siegbert schrieb:


> Die alte Aquarien-Regel, mag vielleicht für Guppys und Co. passend sein, aber bei Kois eher nicht.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. einen 60cm großen Koi nur 60 Liter zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre es wohl nicht wirklich artgerecht.
> .



hallo Siegbert,
als Faustregel haben wir gesagt: 1 Koi auf 1cbm Wasser = 1000 Liter 




siegbert schrieb:


> Über 20 Kois im 30m³ Teich sind ja keine Seltenheit.
> Bei einer Umwälzung von 1x pro Stunde, sollte die ganze Anlage aber auch einwandfrei funktionieren.
> Wenn du von Fischen mit 7-8Kilo ausgehst, würden auch 2x pro Stunde nicht schaden.



20 Koi's bei 30 cbm sind für mich schon eine korrekte Sache, wenn die entsprechende Filteranlage vorhanden ist und für gute Wasserwerte sorgt, (mehr Wasser ist natürlich noch besser) Koi's sind auch Schwarmfische
und fühlen sich, wenn die Gruppe aneinander gewöhnt ist, sehr wohl. 

Eine Umwälzung von 2x pro Stunde finde ich zuviel, denn hier entsteht schon eine sehr starke
Strömung, und Koi's lieben das doch ehe ruhige Gewässer und kommem in Flüssen nicht vor.

VG. Leon


----------



## Lion (16. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Also halten wir mal grob fest :
> 
> Bei "geringem" Besatz reicht eine Filterung des Wasservolumens alle 2 Std., solange die Wasserwerte passen.
> Anlage so bauen, dass es möglich wäre, den Wasserinhalt 1x pro Std. zu filtern.
> ...



hallo Haggard,
für mich ist das eine gute Einstellung und müßte funktionieren.
Ein Teich auf diesem schönen Grundstück wird eine Bereicherung sein und Dir (Euch) viel
Freude machen.
Informationen über Teichgröße, Filtertechnik, größe der Fische die Du einsetzen willst usw.....
interessieren uns natürlich.
VG. Leon


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Bei "geringem" Besatz reicht eine Filterung des Wasservolumens alle 2 Std., solange die Wasserwerte passen.






Haggard schrieb:


> Anlage so bauen, dass es möglich wäre, den Wasserinhalt 1x pro Std. zu filtern.


like



Haggard schrieb:


> Mit wenig Fischen anfangen und die Wasserwerte gründlich im Auge behalten.


like


----------



## koiteich1 (16. März 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Siegbert,
> als Faustregel haben wir gesagt: 1 Koi auf 1cbm Wasser = 1000 Liter



Dann dürfte ich ja 36 Koi in meinen Teich setzen 



Lion schrieb:


> 20 Koi's bei 30 cbm sind für mich schon eine korrekte Sache, wenn die entsprechende Filteranlage vorhanden ist und für gute Wasserwerte sorgt, (mehr Wasser ist natürlich noch besser) Koi's sind auch Schwarmfische
> und fühlen sich, wenn die Gruppe aneinander gewöhnt ist, sehr wohl.



Man sollte immer bedenken das die Koi auch wachsen und dann sind die 20 schnell zu viel.



Lion schrieb:


> Eine Umwälzung von 2x pro Stunde finde ich zuviel, denn hier entsteht schon eine sehr starke
> Strömung, und Koi's lieben das doch ehe ruhige Gewässer und kommem in Flüssen nicht vor.



Du solltest mal sehen wenn ich bei mir eine zusatzpumpe reinhänge und Strömung erzeuge da stehen alle Koi in der Strömung !!!

Ich habe bei mir 36m³ und zur Zeit 20 Koi drinne bei guter Filterung
PP50 Trommelfilter eine Helixkammer bewegt 2xHelix ruhend und einmal Japanmatten.
Will aber trotzdem meinen Bestand auf 16 max 17 Koi reduzieren.
Warum??
Aus dem Grund der hier auch schon angesprochen wurde:

Technikausfall !!!!

Ich will einfach sicherstellen das wenn etwas (was auch immer) versagt ich min 2-3 tage NUR mit Belüftung und Wasserwechsel auskommen kann ohne das was anbrennt.
Ich würde auch gerne sehen wenn bei mir 25 Koi sich tummeln und die Versuchung ist groß aber mein verstand sagt nein oder besser ich trau mich nicht.

Ach ja WW mach ich trotz Trommler trotzdem min. alle 2 Wochen Wasserwerte sind auch top und trotzdem habe ich einen Kandidaten den ich in Quarantäne gesetzt habe wegen einem Bakteriellem Problem.
Kommt leider auch mal vor obwohl es keine Gammelecken weder im Teich noch im Filter gibt.


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

naja, die bakteriellen Probleme haben wenig mit den Wasserwerten zu tun. Leider verstehen das einige nicht, bzw. wollen es nicht verstehen.

Gammelecke ist ein Punkt, heute hatte ich einen Anruf von einem Bekannten, da war es ein unter einem mit Bällen abgedeckten Teich ein verendeter Fisch.

meistens ist es der eine neu zugekommene Fisch, der kann schon reichen.


----------



## koiteich1 (16. März 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> naja, die bakteriellen Probleme haben wenig mit den Wasserwerten zu tun. Leider verstehen das einige nicht, bzw. wollen es nicht verstehen.


Hi Tosten
ich verstehe das schon aber meistens kommt die Frage nach Gammelecken auf wenn einer was von Bakteriellen Problemen schreibt.


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

ja leider, weil viele nur ihr halbwertiges Forenwissen haben und es doch schon 20 Jahre gut gegangen ist....., leider.... fangen sie dann erst an nachzudenken und vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen; aber die meisten machen nicht einmal das...... wenn du Rat brauchst sag Bescheid.......


----------



## Geisy (17. März 2017)

Das trifft dann oft die neuen, die meinen alles mögliche getan zu haben. Die haben dann Trommler oder EBF, eine große Biokammer, UVC und reichlich Umwälzung und fühlen sich so in absoluter Sicherheit. Nun meinen sie man kann Fische halten und tauschen wie man will, es kann ja nichts mehr passieren. Dies wird auch oft so in den Foren vorgekaugelt, du mußt High End Filter und Pumpen/Umwälzung haben, dann bist du sicher.
Die Händler freut es, die können Technik und Fisch verkaufen.

Früher wo man seinen Filter noch per Hand gereinigt hat, hat man vielleicht besser mitbekommen was im Teich los ist.
Bei mehr Fisch und Wachstum wurden die Reinigungsintervalle kürzer bis nicht mehr machbar und man hat sich freiwillig von welchen getrennt.

Genau wie du schreibst Trosten, der eine neu hinzu gekommene Fisch kann schon reichen.
Aus- und Einzug birgt für beide Fische gefahren und bei hoher Besatzdichte dann auch für viele andere.

Wenn man dann ließt wieviele Fische unter Abdeckungen sterben, dann sollte man mal drüber nachdenken wo die Gefahr größer ist.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wenn man dann ließt wieviele Fische unter Abdeckungen sterben, dann sollte man mal drüber nachdenken wo die Gefahr größer ist.


Wenn alle Fische auf der Abdeckung wären, würde es auch nicht gut gehen glaube ich.


----------



## Haggard (17. März 2017)

@Lion  sobald es losgeht werde ich berichten 
 Zwar weiß ich schon, wie die Technik aussehen wird, aber bei der Teichgröße scheiden sich noch die Geister, bzw. weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich einfach ausgrabe und PVC Folie verlegen oder halt mauer und Folie verschweißen lasse. Ich möchte mein Teich halt gerne naturnah gestalten, nicht als typischen Koi-Teich. Aber das Thema ist ein anderes und gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## tosa (17. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Das trifft dann oft die neuen, die meinen alles mögliche getan zu haben



die alten Koihalter sind schlimmer, aber sie reden meistens nicht drüber, ist ihnen ja peinlich!



Geisy schrieb:


> du mußt High End Filter und Pumpen/Umwälzung haben, dann bist du sicher.



das sind genau die Aussagen die nicht einmal ansatzweise die Wahrheit treffen. Das alles hat schon was mit der Technik zu tun, z.B. auch mit einer UVC!



Geisy schrieb:


> Früher wo man seinen Filter noch per Hand gereinigt hat, hat man vielleicht besser mitbekommen was im Teich los ist.



nicht jeder will sich zum Sklaven seines Teiches machen. Ich fahre auch keinen Oldtimer mehr und geniesse die moderne Technik in den Fahrzeugen. Warum sollte ich dann also Old-School filtern/fahren. Dazu gibt es gar keinen Grund, zudem ist das die Entscheidung eines jeden selbst.

aber ich hatte dazu auch mal ein Thema aufgemacht und etwas Wissen versucht zu vermitteln.


----------



## Geisy (18. März 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> du mußt High End Filter und Pumpen/Umwälzung haben, dann bist du sicher.





tosa schrieb:


> das sind genau die Aussagen die nicht einmal ansatzweise die Wahrheit treffen.



zu dem vom dir zitierten Teil meines Satzes, paßt deine Antwort bis dahin.




Geisy schrieb:


> Früher wo man seinen Filter noch per Hand gereinigt hat, hat man vielleicht besser mitbekommen was im Teich los ist.
> Bei mehr Fisch und Wachstum wurden die Reinigungsintervalle kürzer bis nicht mehr machbar und man hat sich freiwillig von welchen getrennt.


Auch dieses war wohl eher Richtung Besatzdichte gedacht und nicht das man Sklave seines Filters wird.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. März 2017)

Das liegt wohl immer an den Leuten, wer schreibt DU musst das so und so machen ( in Bezug auf Filter ) dann ist das schon Falsch.
Es sollte heißen Versuch mal das oder dies.
Denn jeder Teich und sein Umfeld sind anders, ein allgemeines Rezept gibt es wohl nicht.
Auch wenn einige die Erfahrung gemacht haben das 1x mal pro Stunde das Wasser durch den Filter zu jagen bei Ihnen geholfen hat.

Wenn man wirklich auf die Kosten achten möchte und sauberes Wasser für den Teich, dann muss man sich zwangsweise mit dem Thema Teich befassen und da gehört mehr zu als 1000L Wasser pro Koi oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Haggard (18. März 2017)

@all , vielleicht kann ja mal jeder mitteilen:

Teichvolumen: xxx m³
Umwälzung : xx pro Std.
Koi : xxx Stück xxx cm

Danke für Eure Mithilfe


----------

